

The Next IPhone Could Have A Radiation Absorber - RaduTyrsina
http://www.maindevice.com/2012/05/28/next-iphone-radiation-absorber/

======
33a
Maybe they're going to make an atomic powered iPhone with unlimited battery
life?

For example, like this: <http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Betavoltaics>

------
weavejester
Is there any evidence that mobile phone radiation has an effect on health? The
article seems to assume it's true, but as far as I know, there's no evidence
to support that theory.

------
swalsh
Could the radiation absorber also be used to enhance battery life? I imagine
it would be possible to extract SOME kind of power, but i'm not sure how much.

